# DVG helper seminar video



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Here's a link to the DVD of the Southeast Regional Helper Seminar and Certification last weekend. We are getting a copy so our guys that participated can watch themselves and see all the other guys and girls(yes there was a girl helper!) work. It was such a blast, but so much to see and absorb. There's a short video trailer to watch and enjoy. Thanks so much to James Akin-Otiko, Noel Coward and Phil Hoelcher for the tireless enthusiasm and superlative instruction!

Videos 2012


----------

